# Bild verkleinern ohne Qualitätsverlust



## Dinchen333 (23. Oktober 2018)

Hi, ich habe eine Flyervorlage gekauft und daraus einen Flyer für Halloween erstellt, wenn ich den Flyer als JPG speichere, sieht er super aus, hat aber fast 10MB Größe.
Bisher habe ich alle großen Bilder mit Tinypic verkleinert, habe ich diesmal auch probiert aber das Bild sieht danach komplett anders aus, so stark ist der Verlust.

Hier mal beide Bilder zum Ansehen:
Groß: https://4181516.de/bilder/Halloween_Kids_Party_Flyer.jpg
Klein: https://4181516.de/bilder/Halloween_Kids_Party_Flyer2.JPG

Kann mir jemand sagen,
- wie ich die JPG (10 MB) verkleinern kann, ohne so einen heftigen Qualitätsverlust?
- wieso in diesem Fall das komprimierte Bild so anders aussieht? Bei anderen Bildern hat man fast nie einen Unterschied gesehen.

Wäre über eure Hilfe sehr dankbar, da es bis Halloween ja auch nicht mehr so lange hin ist. 

Edit:
Ist total seltsam, das große Bild über den Browser aufgerufen sieht auch schon viel dunkler aus, als es bei mir auf dem PC angezeigt wird: https://4181516.de/screenshots/Screenshot 2018-10-23 11.38.29.png
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Sprint (23. Oktober 2018)

Bilder verlieren immer an Qualität, wenn du die Größe änderst. Denn es werden immer Punkte weggenommen oder welche hineingerechnet. Bei JPG kommt noch hinzu, daß die Qualität durch eine zu hohe Kompressionsrate leidet. 

Was aber ist das Problem mit 10 MB? Für Druckereien ist das Kinderkram. Die sind ganz andere Größen gewohnt und auch das Verschicken per Email oder Upload ist nichts besonderes.
Das die verkleinerte Version viel dunkler ist, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich kenne das Programm nicht mit dem du das geändert hast. Vielleicht hat dein Programm ein anderes Farbraum Handling als der Browser. Dann kann es zu solchen Unterschieden kommen.


----------



## Technipion (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Dinchen333,


Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Bei JPG kommt noch hinzu, daß die Qualität durch eine zu hohe Kompressionsrate leidet.


Da kann ich mir nur anschließen. JPEG ist ein verlustbehaftetes Dateiformat, und die Einsparungen kommen dadurch, dass die Anzahl möglicher Farben geschickt eingegrenzt wird. Aber je nachdem wie gut/schlecht die verwendeten Programme sind (Photoshop, Windows Explorer, Browser) könnten da Abweichungen und Qualitätsverluste entstehen.

Mein Tipp: PNG. Die .png Dateien sind zwar auch deutlich kleiner als .jpg's, aber dafür verlustlos. 10 MB sind übrigens wirklich mikrig in der heutigen Zeit.
Passend zum Thema ist hier eine kleine Übersicht über Farbmodi in Photoshop: https://helpx.adobe.com/de/photoshop/using/color-modes.html

Ich würde grundsätzlich vor dem Bearbeiten die Bilder immer in RGB konvertieren. Da hast du alle Optionen verfügbar.
Wie du siehst gibt es außerdem das CMYK-Format, das direkt die Druckinformationen enthält. Womöglich wünscht die Druckerei, dass du die Datei direkt in diesem Format einreichst, das kann schonmal vorkommen. Also vorher genau bei denen nachlesen 

Gruß Technipion

EDIT: Ups, habe oben einen Satz entfernt. Da war ich wohl mal wieder brain-afk beim Tippen. Gemeint war natürlich, dass PNGs zwar ebenfalls sehr kleine Dateigrößen liefern (genau wie JPG), aber trotzdem verlustfrei arbeiten. Aus einer PNG lässt sich also das originale Bild wiederherstellen, obwohl es sehr platzsparend abgespeichert wurde.


----------



## Sempervivum (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Dinchen,


> wieso in diesem Fall das komprimierte Bild so anders aussieht?


Du hast dieses Bild extrem stark komprimiert: 300kB sind eine Dateigröße für JPG-Bilder von ca. 800x600, aber nicht 1500px Breite bei Hochformat. Ich vermute, dass dein TinyPic in dem Fall das Bild nicht nur normal komprimiert, sondern auch die Helligkeitsverteilung verändert, um trotz der starken Kompression noch eine akzeptable Qualität zu erreichen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Oktober 2018)

Die Originaldatei ist im CMYK Farbraum (für Druck) erstellt worden (Mit dem Farbprofil US Web Coated SWOP v2). Deine verkleinerte Datei ist aber in den RGB Farbraum (für Bildschirme) konvertiert worden. Die Konvertierung zwischen Farbräumen (Farbmodi) ist nicht trivial und ganz offensichtlich hat dein Programm TinyPic da Manches nicht verstanden bzw. falsch gemacht. 

Wenn du das Originalbild in Photoshop öffnest, dann solltest du einen Hinweis bekommen auf das in der Datei verwendete Farbprofil. Lade das Bild mit dem entsprechenden Farbprofil und konvertiere dann den Farbmodus in RGB (z.B. sRGB Farbprofil).

Farbprofil-Einstellungen (die bei der Konvertierung verwendeten Farbprofile), werden in Photoshop unter dem Menü "Bearbeiten / Farbeinstellungen" festgelegt. Die zu verwendenden Farbprofile sollten entsprechend der beabsichtigten Nutzung des Bildes gewählt werden. Für Bildschirme (RGB-Modus) ist das in der Regel sRGB, für Videos ist das meistens Rec.709 oder (seltener aber zunehmend wichtig) Rec.2020.

Nach der Konvertierung gibt es nur minimalste Farbverschiebungen, speziell dann, wenn der ursprüngliche Farbton nicht im Farbraum des konvertierten Bildes existiert. Meist passieren da schlimmere Sachen, wenn man von RGB in CMYK wandelt.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde mich Fragen was ich den mit den Bildern machen will.
Wenn Du diese drucken lassen willst lass das mit dem verkleinern. Selbst JPG ist da ein ganz schlechtes Format wegen der Verlustbehafteten Kompression. 10MB sind da wirklich nichts, ich hab hier oft Bilder mit mehreren 100 MB.

Willst Du das per Mail verschicken wilst gibt es gute und schlechte Kompressoren.
https://compressor.io ist recht gut was qualität und kleine Daten betrifft.

Was Du auch nicht vergessen darfst ist das Bidler mit vielen unterschiedlichen Helligkeitsstufen und Farben schlechter komprimiert werden kann als Bilder mit nur wenig unterschiedlichen Farben.
Das hängt damit zusammen wie die Algorithmen funktionieren, aber das führt jetzt etwas zu weit.

Was willst Du den mit Deinem Flyer machen warum dieser verkleinert werden muss?

@ martin: Die Arbeit mir die Metadaten anzuschauen hab ich mir jetzt garnicht gemacht. Danke das ergibt dann natürlich eine noch professionellere Antwort.


----------



## Dinchen333 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hi, vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, damit hab ich gar nicht gerechnet. 
Also, ich wollte den Flyer für den Einbau auf der Internetseite verkleinern, da finde ich 10MB schon ziemlich viel.
Für den Druck habe ich die Datei direkt als TIF-Datei ausgegeben und da ist mir die Größe natürlich egal. 
Ich bin jetzt den (wahrscheinlich ziemlich amateurhaften) Umweg gegangen und habe ein Screenshot von der Bildansicht auf meinem PC gemacht - diesen Screenshot dann zurecht geschnitten und das Bild als Flyer in der Internetseite eingebaut - Farben sind gleich und es ist nur noch 900kb groß. 
Hat natürlich nicht mehr die Qualität wie vorher aber für die Internetseite reicht es.

Aber das ist super, dass ich jetzt auch die Hintergründe kenne und verstehe, wieso die Bilder in diesem Fall so verschieden aussehen. Die Meldung mit dem eingebetteten Farbraum hatte ich bei Photoshop wirklich.

Was mich aber wirklich noch am meißten wundert ist das:


Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne das Programm nicht mit dem du das geändert hast. Vielleicht hat dein Programm ein anderes Farbraum Handling als der Browser. Dann kann es zu solchen Unterschieden kommen.


Das hatte ich wirklich noch nie, dass die gleiche Datei auf dem PC anders aussieht als hochgeladen und im Browser angezeigt. Sachen gibts.


----------

